# Big Ripper mountain bike



## NesquikNinja (May 7, 2013)

So I recently bought a big ripper and it's going to be my mountain bike. I know it doesn't have suspension, a front brake, the rift geometry, the right look, harsh ride, lots of standing, etc

The only thing I want to know- should I be concerned about hurting myself riding this thing offroad long term? I'm not talking crashing, I mean from an ergonomic standpoint. I want to eventually do some long rides and camping trips, but even though I'm young I'm concerned about the condition of my body over time, joints, muscles, etc. I do plan on wearing wrists braces. I'm 22 and my joints already hurt. Trying to think down the road here, long term.

Thanks!


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

it's a big BMX bike, not really a mountain bike. SE's website describe that bike thusly- "With its 29" wheels and monster-sized frame, the Big Ripper remains the biggest and baddest BMX bike on the streets. This year's white and gold color scheme is sure to turn heads wherever it rolls." 

might be fun at the local pump track or BMX race track, or just cruising around town. with a gear ratio of 33/15, slick tires, steep angles, and no front brake, I hope you are willing to hike most of the trails or you have good insurance. the 23.6" top tube is about what you would find on most 17-18" mountain bikes. I would at least put a larger freewheel on it to lower the gear so you don't blow your knees. without a front brake, I would avoid any sort of technical downhills.


----------



## NesquikNinja (May 7, 2013)

Thanks turtle

I'm aware of all these things. I can add a front brake and change gearing and tires

I'm more talking about the geometry of the bike that can't be changed- not its components


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

you cannot put a _worthwhile_ front brake on that bike. you can put a crappy side-pull brake on it, but it will be worthless on the trail.

otherwise, it will be as safe as your ability to control the bike. my main concern is that it will be utterly miserable to ride. you're setting yourself up for failure. there are plenty of great, inexpensive rigid SS 29ers, so I don't know why you bought a BMX bike when you wanted a mountain bike. they are not the same thing at all. its like trying to hike up a mountain in soccer cleats- wrong tool for the job. however, if you're never ridden a normal mountain bike (even a rigid singlespeed), you won't know the difference.

I can see you have already purchased this bike and made up your mind, so I don't see the point in asking people if you're hell-bent on doing something like that. the geometry of the bike is not going to hurt you- the slick tires, lack of front brake, tall gear ratio, etc will. you can change all those things, but by the time you are doing buying them you could have just bought another bike.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

does the rear hub have threading on both sides of the hub for installing a freewheel on either side? the bike comes with a 15t freewheel, which means that at least one side is threaded M30, so you can't put anything bigger than a 15t freewheel on it. if it's threaded on both sides, you can put a larger freewheel on the other side.

what are the trails like where you will be riding this bike?


----------



## Rock Surf (Aug 28, 2010)

Big Rippers are cool for cruising around town and stuff, but I would look into a cheap hardtail. Oldschool bmx brakes might get you into trouble on the trail. I wrote Todd a while back and told him it would be cool to add disk brakes to the Big Ripper, OM and Flovals. The Disk brakes are the coolest thing about the Fat Ripper IMO.


----------



## NesquikNinja (May 7, 2013)

https://www.danscomp.com/products/489057/990_Brake_Plate.html

Front brake



mack_turtle said:


> what are the trails like where you will be riding this bike?


Mostly smooth, fast, lots of hills and turns.

I do appreciate your input

I bought this brand new for $250 bucks. Bikes are about fun to me. That's it

I just don't want to slowly destroy my body, that's all. I know it needs tires and a front brake. I rode it on some trails today and the gearing wasn't that bad honestly. Didn't have to walk any hills. I do want to Lower interest keep the wheel from spinning when slick and uphill


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

I rode bmx for 15 years. when I rode flatland, I had a fork with one of those brake plates. it was not much better than a regular side pull brake. pretty lousy. you need to get a fork with welded u-brake mounts or you might as well not bother.

do the math- what is it going to cost to buy the bike plus a brake plate, cable, brake, lever, tires, larger freewheel, and new chain? does it cost more than $300, because you could have bought something like this- Save up to 60% off new Fat Bikes and Mountain Bikes - MTB - Gravity Deadeye

bikes are about fun for all of us, which is why most of us bike bikes made for their intended purpose, not bikes that will fight the rider.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

via Imgflip Meme Maker

if you are pushing a 33/15 gear up hills, either you have MASSIVE legs or the hills are much mellower than what most people think of they they talk about climbing hills on a mountain bike.


----------



## NesquikNinja (May 7, 2013)

mack_turtle said:


> if you are pushing a 33/15 gear up hills, either you have MASSIVE legs or the hills are much mellower than what most people think of they they talk about climbing hills on a mountain bike.


I don't

Mellow hills I guess

I'm going to r search that. For $300 bucks I'll buy a new bike and keep the ripper for fun


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

do yourself a favor- ride some trails on that bike, then ride any decent mountain bike that fits you. pursue whichever bike you think makes more sense.

hell, some people ride mtb trails on unicycles, fixed-gear cyclocross bikes. modified beach cruisers with coaster brakes, rigid fat bikes... do what you want. people usually do that for the novelty and the challenge. if that is your thing, go for it. using a less-than-optimal bike for the job is going to make it a challenge. I think most of the trails where I live are enough of a challenge for most people on a full-suspension bike with all the bells and whistles, so I don't see many people going out of their way to make the trails harder by riding a weird bike on them.


----------



## NesquikNinja (May 7, 2013)

mack_turtle said:


> do yourself a favor- ride some trails on that bike, then ride any decent mountain bike that fits you. pursue whichever bike you think makes more sense.
> 
> hell, some people ride mtb trails on unicycles, fixed-gear cyclocross bikes. modified beach cruisers with coaster brakes, rigid fat bikes... do what you want. people usually do that for the novelty and the challenge. if that is your thing, go for it. using a less-than-optimal bike for the job is going to make it a challenge. I think most of the trails where I live are enough of a challenge for most people on a full-suspension bike with all the bells and whistles, so I don't see many people going out of their way to make the trails harder by riding a weird bike on them.


I'm gonna start shopping for the best single speed budget mtb I can find. My buddy just called me, odd timing. Bought the ripper back. He never once rode it and now wants to lol

Thanks for the input. He wants it to ride gravel and street so I guess I'm MTB shopping


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

spend some time in the Singlespeed forum. lots of good info there. lots of good rigid SS bikes on the market for under $600.


----------

